# 2008 Swift Bolero PR



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

We are seriously considering buying a 2008 Swift Bolero 630 PR motorhome but have a few queries which someone may be able to advise us on. We need to have a towbar retrospectively fitted to tow a trailer with a Honda Shadow motorbike. The dealer has said he will extend and strengthen the chassis to take the towbar but we are unsure whether this will be ok. Also the van is on the Fiat ducato 2.3 6 speed model, does this suffer from the fiat shudder? We haven't test driven it yet. 

Also any owners out there who could advise on the pros and cons?

Cheers


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Swift produce a Type Approved towbar for the Bolero range. This must be the safest bet for your purchase.
The best check for the reverse vibration is to test drive in reverse up the steepest hill available. Preferably fully loaded. Not all vehicles suffer.
Gerry


----------

